# The "Insider" Release From Jim Fletcher Archery



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Taken right from the website and best stated;“Since 1960 Jim Fletcher Archery has been manufacturing high quality, precision archery equipment. Our products are legendary for their smoothness and long life. In fact, most of our products have a lifetime warranty. A real warranty. We are sure you will not be disappointed with our products.” Mrs. Harris sent me the new “Insider release and I was not disappointed. My first thoughts were impressed with the soft comfortable black leather and soft velvety material that makes this release very comfortable to wear.
“This loop only release resets after the shot and features a roller system for the ultimate in smooth performance with no trigger travel. The forward trigger helps gain back lost draw length when using the loop. The hook is specifically designed to release the loop cleanly resulting in a consistent, smooth shot every time. The trigger is infinitely adjustable from heavy to hair trigger and the hook is easily attached to the loop.” As stated again about the Insider on the website.
I found the Insider to be easily adjustable to fit to my style of shooting. The trigger is slim but large enough that you haven’t any difficulty finding it when the time comes. Unlike some release wrist straps with stiff leather, I found this one to be of soft leather easily put through the buckle and was able to do so quickly and not have to mess around with it.
The single caliper does make it a little getting use to after having used a two caliper release. But after several shots I found myself not even thinking about this and enjoying shooting my bow. The adjustments are easily made with an allen wrench and easily accessible as well. This is definitely going into my archery accessory box. The Insider is available with a deluxe leather buckle strap or a deluxe nylon strap with Velcro closure and is anodized bronze. All products now carry a lifetime warranty.
*Article Written By: Gary Elliott​*


----------

